# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Aziza I [Αφαία]

## korvax

τρεξτε να προλαβεται μια ταινια απο το αρχειο μου συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα ειναι απο βιντεοκασετα μια ξεναγηση στους χωρους του αφαια να θυμηθουμε τα παλια κατεβαστε την απο εδω
http://rapidshare.com/files/23971723...vie.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/23972790...vie.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/23973801...vie.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/23969548...vie.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/23971026...vie.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/23866489...vie.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/23867132...vie.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/23867796...vie.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/23903282...vie.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/23903848...vie.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/23904338...vie.part11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/23904727...vie.part12.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/23905244...vie.part13.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/23905868...vie.part14.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/23906173...vie.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/23906497...vie.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/23906815...vie.part17.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/23907104...vie.part18.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/23907395...vie.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/23907508...vie.part20.rar

----------


## rjjjh2004

Yparxei to Afaia h to Aigina prin apo th metaskeuh???

----------


## PIANOMAN

Φιλε, ΤΟ ΑΦΑΙΑ και το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ πριν μετασκευαστουν υπαρχουν και τα δυο στο θεμα "ιστορικες φωτογραφιες πειραια".

----------


## PIANOMAN

Μπραβο korvax, εισαι τελειος κυριως επειδη μπηκες στο κοπο να μεταφερεις τοσα megabyte και να αφιερωσεις καποιες ωρες απο τη ζωη σου για να μοιραστεις με εμας τους συνταξιδιωτες της γραμμης αυτης και να μας γυρισεις 10 χρονια πισω με αυτα τα βιντεο. Δεν ταιριαζει κανενας σχολιασμος στο εργο σου παρα μονο τα ευσημα...

----------


## PIANOMAN

Επισης το Αφαια ηταν η πιο αθορυβη παντοφλα, και οταν βλεπω αυτα τα πλανα ντυμενα με τον χαρακτηριστικο ηχο των μηχανων του Αιαντα νοιωθω σαν να ταξιδευω ακομα ετσι, θυμαμαι ακομα και δρομολογια συνδεδεμενα με πολλες αναμνησεις. Μπραβο και παλι και περιμενω να δω κι αλλα...

----------


## boeing

Τα σαλόνια πίσω είναι από μετασκευή; Τη μεγάλωσαν; Επίσης πίσω εκεί στο μπαλκονάκι που είναι η άγκυρα βλέπω στο πλάι κάτι λαμαρίνες ενώ πιο έξω είναι τα λοξά. Μήπως είναι πρόσθετες αυτές ή έτσι ήταν από την αρχή; Γιατί αν ήταν κλειστό δε θα είχε τα λοξά πίσω κάτω . Μήπως το έκλεισαν μετά αυτό;

----------


## PIANOMAN

Ναι το Αφαια ειναι απο (παρατεταμενη) μετασκευη, στις ιστορικες φωτογραφιες πειραια το εχει και πριν τη μετασκευη που εγινε αρχες '80. Με το ματι ξηλωθηκε το σαλονι στο υψος του γκαραζ και μαλλον το κατω πισω (απο τα 3 σαλονια που ειχε το αφαια!!) προυπηρχε. Επισης ολοι οι οροφοι και το γκαραζ ειναι υπερυψωμενα πισω σαν να ειχαν κοψει και να εχουν κολλησει πρυμνη απο αλλο πλοιο, κατι που προφανως εγινε σε επιμηκυνση και τοποθετηση υπερκατασκευης.Επισης εχω την εντυπωση πως το πλοιο ηταν και παραξενο γεωμετρικα στη γαστρα του που το παρατηρουσα θυμαμαι οταν εδενε στην Αιγινα που εχει διαυγη νερα απο το πλαι. Δυστυχως μονο τον Αιαντα και το Σαρωνικο ειχα τη τυχη να δω σε φωτογραφια εκτος νερου.

----------


## korvax

παιδια τα καλυτερα ερχονται πολλες πολλες φωτο απο τα αξεχαστα καραβακια μας χαρι στην ευγενικη παραχωριση του φιλου μου του γιωργου τον οποιο ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!

----------


## korvax

παρτε ενα δειγμα και για περισσoτερες φωτο πατηστε εδω

FotoSketcher - σάρωση0002.jpg

FotoSketcher - σάρωση0004.jpg

FotoSketcher - σάρωση0011.jpg

σάρωση0028.jpg

σάρωση0042.jpg

----------


## aegina

Exw taksidepsei me oles tis pantofles tis Eginas, oi foto apo to AFAIA einai pragmati yperoxes! :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΙΓΙΝΙΤΗΣ

> κατεβαστε τις φωτο απο εδω http://rapidshare.com/files/24125666...________._.rar
> οριστε και μερικα δειγματα


 φίλε korvax μας έχεις στήλει και μας έχεις αφήσει εκεί στη μαγεία της τότε όμορφης Αίγινας με τα πανέμορφα αυτά σκαριά.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ εγώ και η παρέα μου όλοι τρελοί και παλαβοί με τις παντόφλες μας.Προσπαθώ καιρό τώρα να βρώ το ελλάς στην Πολλωνία,μήπως ξέρουμε τίποτα;

----------


## CORFU

μεγαλη ομοιοτητα του Αφαια με το Αγαπητοs A.

----------


## Tsikalos

Φώτο από παντόφλα μάλλον της αίγινας στο λιμάνι του πειραιά
Δεν ξέρω λεπτομέριες. Είναι πάντως καλοκαίρι του 1984

----------


## Tsikalos

Φώτο από παντόφλα μάλλον της αίγινας στο λιμάνι του πειραιά
Δεν ξέρω λεπτομέριες. Είναι πάντως καλοκαίρι του 1984

----------


## xaloba

Προκειται φιλε για την παντοφλα ΑΦΑΙΑ που πηγαινε οντως Αιγινα. Στο βαθος το απιθανο Amerigo Vespucci του Ιταλικου Ναυτικου.

----------


## xaloba

Προκειται φιλε για την παντοφλα ΑΦΑΙΑ που πηγαινε οντως Αιγινα. Στο βαθος το απιθανο Amerigo Vespucci του Ιταλικου Ναυτικου.

----------


## Tsikalos

Φίλε μου αυτό δεν το χα προσέξει στη φώτο.
Ανέβασα μία από το καμάρι των ιταλών στο thread TALL ships.
Ήταν την ίδια μέρα(πιθανότατα Κυριακή πρωί)

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Προκειται φιλε για την παντοφλα ΑΦΑΙΑ που πηγαινε οντως Αιγινα. Στο βαθος το απιθανο Amerigo Vespucci του Ιταλικου Ναυτικου.


 Είναι το ΑΦΑΙΑ μετά τη μετασκευή του.

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Προκειται φιλε για την παντοφλα ΑΦΑΙΑ που πηγαινε οντως Αιγινα. Στο βαθος το απιθανο Amerigo Vespucci του Ιταλικου Ναυτικου.


 Είναι το ΑΦΑΙΑ μετά τη μετασκευή του.

----------


## PIANOMAN

Και πριν τη κατασκευη του πανω πρυμνιαιου σαλονιου καθως λειτουργουσε το παλιο σαλονι στο υψος του γκαραζ.

----------


## PIANOMAN

Και πριν τη κατασκευη του πανω πρυμνιαιου σαλονιου καθως λειτουργουσε το παλιο σαλονι στο υψος του γκαραζ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΦΑΙΑ τον 15 Αυγουστο του 1997

scan0057.jpg

Ειδικα αφιερωμενη στον pantelis 2009

----------


## CORFU

αυτεs η μετασκευεs μερικεs φορεs ειναι αστοχεs:-?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συμφωνω, αλλα σιγουρα απο τις ιστορικοτερες παντοφλες του αργωσαρωνικου

----------


## PIANOMAN

Παρ οτι οι 4 μετασκευες που ειχε υποστει αυτο το δυσμοιρο σκαρι και, οπου στο τελος το αποτελεσμα θα μπορουσε να το πει κανεις λιγο "τσοντα" , ηταν το αγαπημενο μου στα παιδικα μου χρονια! Ηταν θυμαμαι σχετικα γρηγορο (10ετια 80 τουλαχιστον), και αρκετα αθορυβο.Οι δαιδαλωδεις διαδρομοι και σκαλες που προεκυψαν απο τις ανισοπεδες μετασκευες (η οδηγουσαν στο πουθενα λογω πως το κομοδεσιο ειχε 2 επιπεδα!) καθως και τα 3 σαλονακια με συναρπαζαν ως παιδι που θεωρουσα το πειραια-αιγινα ταξιδι με υπερωκεανιο (και γυρνουσα ενοχλητικα αναμεσα στους επιβατες οπως κανουν τα παιδακια)! Μιαμιση 10 ετια αργοτερα, καπου στο 2001? με πληγωσε ομως καθως ταξιδευα μαζι του στο (υπεροχο ομολογουμενως) καταστρωμα του, ουσιαστικα αδειο, μισο μιλι εξω απο το πειραια με μπουνατσα επεσε σε κατι ανυπαρκτα απονερα με αποτελεσμα να δω τη μηχανη μου απο το καταστρωμα να σωριαζεται στο γκαραζ!...θυμαμαι κατι φορτωματα-σαρδελοποιησεις στα γκαραζ με το πληρωμα (αγενεστατο εκεινα τα χρονια) να φωναζει συνεχεια...τα αλματα απο τους διαδρομους του γκαραζ στο γκαραζ στην αποβιβαση...αλλες εποχες που εχουν φυγει ανεπιστρεπτι, και τα καλα τους και τα κακα τους.Ελπιζω να μη σας κουρασα με τις αναμνησεις μου, ηθελα μονο να σας ξυπνησω εικονες που ολοι θυμαστε απο τοτε και την αισθηση του ταξιδιου με παντοφλα...και λιγο χιουμορ!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παντος το αφαια για τεσσερις μετασκευες δεν το βλεπω.Γνωριζει καποιος κατι για αυτο?

----------


## aegina

Egw gia mia kserw.

----------


## PIANOMAN

Στις προηγουμενες σελιδες αποκαλυπτονται ολες και συγγνωμη μαλλον ηταν 3. Απο την αρχικη του μορφη εγινε επιμηκηνση και επεκταση του κομοδεσιου, μετα αφαιρεθηκε το παλιο σαλονι στο υψος του γκαραζ για να παιρνει περισσοτερα αυτοκινητα, και πιο αργα τοποθετηθηκε ενα σαλονι-οροφος πανω απο τη πρυμνη. Μια ενδιαμεση ωραια φωτογραφια ειναι λιγο πιο πανω το 1984 απο το φιλο tsikalos. Επισης ειχε αλλαξει και μηχανες καπου στα μεσα του 80.Στις πρωτες σελιδες εχει αναρτηθει μια υπεροχη συλλογη με παλιες τετοιες φωτογραφιες απο τις παντοφλες της Αιγινας απο τον korvax, οπου υπαρχει ενα ακριβες αρθρο για την εξελιξη του ΑΦΑΙΑ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΦΑΙΑ η κλασικη παντοφλα στο δρομο για αιγινα στις 24-6-1997

old (9).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια του Αφαια!  Απο το καταπληκτικο αρχειο του Ben Bruce.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AΦΑΙΑ  η κλασικη αιγινιτικη παντοφλα εισερχετε στο λιμανι του πειραια το 1998

old (5).jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Φιλε Κωστα απλα δεν εχω λογια για τις πανεμορφες και ιστορικοτατες φωτογραφιες σου!!Εχω αγανακτησει πλεον με το αρχειο σου!!Η μια καλυτερη απο την αλλη με την μια παντοφλα καλυτερη απο την αλλη!! :Very Happy: 
Μπραβο απλα πολλα πολλα μπραβο!!Ανεβασες το θεμα στα υψη!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΦΑΙΑ το 2000 αναχωρηση απο πειραια.

old (7).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απίθανο υλικό ......30 χρόνια πρίν, απο το φίλο Nicholas Peppas. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Διακοπες του Πασχα 1972 στην Αθηνα και τα νησια του Αργοσαρωνικου.... με πλοια, πλοιαρια και πορθμεια http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1322&thid=3665


 Το *Αφαια


*P2.jpg
Y3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ας κάνουμε ένα ταξίδι πίσω στο χρόνο, στο 1977 για να δούμε το ΑΦΑΙΑ πριν μετασκευαστεί.
Kαραβάκι του 1966, που αποσύρθηκε με τη συμπλήρωση της 35-ετίας το 2001 και πωλήθηκε σε συμφέροντα Ομάν για να μετανομαστεί AZIZA I και να δρομολογηθεί από το Dar Es Salam προς τη Ζανζιβάρη.

Όλα αυτά μέχρι πέρσι, οπότε το πλοίο καταστράφηκε από πυρκαγιά στη Ζανζιβάρη...



> In March, another fire destroyed two passenger ships, MV Aziza I and MV Aziza II (*το πρώην ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΙΙ*), operated by Zanzibar Mkunazini General Traders.
> 
> The ships with the capacity to carry up to 1,000 passengers, had been plying the Dar es Salaam, Zanzibar and Pemba route. Fire gutted the two ships as they were undergoing maintenance at Mtoni in Zanzibar.


afaia by Reinhard Clasen.jpg
Φωτο του R. Classen, από το www.flickr.com

----------


## CORFU

φοβερη ομοιοτητα με το Αγαπητοs σαν Αδελφια

----------


## SteliosK

Ο Πλοίαρχος οι αξιωματικοί και το πλήρωμα σας εύχονται ένα ασφαλές και ευχάριστο ταξίδι.
Aziza I (Αφαία).jpg
Πηγή flickr.com

Αφιέρωση στο αγαπημένο  Αφαία..
*F/B ΑΦΑΙΑ. Τα εγκαίνια 46 χρόνια πριν*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ιδου μερικα δρομολογια του *Αφαια* που μας δειχνουν τις κλασσικες ωρες αναχωρησης πορθμειου.

Ξεκινημα (απο αγνωστη εφημεριδα) 30 Ιουλιου 1966.
19660730 Aegina Afaia.jpg

_ΒΗΜΑ_ 3 Ιανουαριου 1968
19680103 Aegina Afaia Vima.jpg

_Ελευθερος Κοσμος_  1 Ιανουαριου 1972
19720101 Hellas Afaia El Kosmos.jpg19720101 Hellas Afaia El Kosmos.jpg

*Αιγινα και Αφαια* (αγνωστη πηγη)
Aegina Afaia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πορθμειο φευγει απο την Αιγινα...

Aigina.jpg

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Πορθμειο φευγει απο την Αιγινα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 143693


το ΑΦΑΙΑ ειναι οπως κατασκευαστηκε!

----------


## SteliosK

To αγαπημένο ΑΦΑΙΑ στις 22 Δεκεμβρίου 2012 

Aziza I.jpg
© Clark R. Arrington
Flickr.com

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Αφαια_ στην Αιγινα http://www.delcampe.net/page/item/id...anguage,E.html

Afaia.jpg

Δρομολογια μικρων φερρυ μπωτ 2 Δεκεμβριου 1972

19721202 Argosaronikos El Kosmos.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ όμορφη εικόνα κ. Πέππα.

Από τα πλέον γνωστά και αγαπημένα πλοία ανοιχτού τύπου το _ΑΦΑΙΑ_. Υποθέτω ότι αν ετίθετο σε κάποιο γκάλοπ (του στυλ "ρωτήσαμε εκατό ανθρώπους") ως ερώτημα το "πείτε μας μία παντόφλα που σας έρχεται στο μυαλό", θα ερχόταν πρώτο ή δεύτερο μαζί με το _ΕΛΛΑΣ_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

"Κι είμαστε ακόμα ζωντανοί, στην σκηνή σαν ροκ συγκρότημα....."

04.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - EBoechat_

Ο θρύλος _ΑΦΑΙΑ_ στην Τανζανία, μετρώντας κάπου πενήντα χρόνια ζωής........ Φεβρουάριος 2013, κατόπιν ανακατασκευής........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και πάλι από το 2013 (Μάιος), το θρυλικό _ΑΦΑΙΑ_ δεμένο σε γραφική παραλία της Ζανζιβάρης στην Τανζανία.

terifikowski.wordpress.com.jpg
_Πηγή : terifikowski.wordpress.com_

----------


## pantelis2009

To Αφαία όπως ανέβηκε στο fb από την ομάδα Καράβια - ship

ΑΦΑΙΑ.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι μέσα στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας, και δίπλα του βέβαια βλέπουμε και το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_, τα "ερείπια" του οποίου βρίσκονται _στην Κέρκυρα_.

----------

